# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Châu Âu 4 Nước - Ngắm hoa Tulip tại Hà Lan

## Golden Tours

*HÀ LAN - ĐỨC - LUXEMBOURG - PHÁP*
*THAM QUAN LỄ HỘI HOA TULIP TẠI HÀ LAN*
*08 ngày – 06 đêm*
*Khởi hành duy nhất ngày 24/04 – 01/05/2013*



 
Hà Lan – đất nước xinh đẹp gắn liền với hình ảnh guốc gỗ, cối xay gió, những con kênh thơ mộng ngang dọc trong thành phố, và đặc biệt là những bông hoa tulip rực rỡ, tươi thắm mỗi dịp xuân về. Hoa tulip đã trở thành biểu tượng của đất nước Hà Lan. Đến Hà Lan và tham dự lễ hội hoa Keukenhof dịp tháng 5 này, bạn sẽ ngỡ ngàng trước vẻ đẹp quyến rũ của hàng trăm loài hoa tulip, mỗi loài một vẻ, một hương sắc và mang một tên gọi khác nhau.

*NGÀY 01 ( 24/04) : TP.HỐ CHÍ MINH * *-**AMSTERDAM*
Quý khách tập trung tại sân đáp chuyến bay đi Amsterdam - thủ đô đất nước cối xay gió.  Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay

*NGÀY 02 ( 25/04): AMSTERDAM ( Ăn tối)*
Đến Amsterdam. Xe và hướng dẫn địa phương đón đoàn đi tham quan:
+ Chụp hình *Cung điện Hoàng Gia*, *quảng trường Dam, cầu cổ Skinny, nhà ga trung tâm.*
+ *Trung tâm sản xuất kim cương*
*+ Du thuyền trên các con kênh đào của thành phố Amsterdam*_ ngắm nhìn quang cảnh thành phố hai bên bờ kênh ( 1 tiếng)_
Dùng bữa tối, nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 03 ( 26/04):  AMSTERDAM  - LISS –VƯỜN HOA KEUKENHORF  (Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Khởi hành đi miền ngoại ô *Zaanse Schans* tham quan:
*+ Cối xay gió*_,_ một loại máy được thiết kế để biến năng lượng gió thành năng lượng điện, bơm  nước và đã trở thành một trong những biểu tượng hấp dẫn du khách nhất của Hà Lan.
*+ Nhà máy sản xuất guốc gỗ, nhà máy sản xuất phô mai.*
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương.
Tiếp tục đến Liss nằm phía Nam – Asmterdam, tham quan:
*+ Vườn hoa Keukenhorf, đây là một trong những Lễ hội Hoa Tulip  lớn nhất Hà Lan được tổ chức hàng năm từ ngày 22/03 – 20/05.
*




Trở về thành phố Amsterdam ăn tối. Nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 
*NGÀY 04 ( 27/04) : AMSTERDAM –  COLOGNE  ( 279 km)* (Ăn ba bữa)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng.  Khởi hành đi tham quan thành phố Cologne, Đức *- nằm bên bờ sông Rhine thơ mộng, là thành phố lớn thứ 4 và là một trong những thành phố cổ nhất của nước Đức:*
*+ Nhà thờ Cologne* được ví như chiếc cầu nối liền trời đất với hai ngọn tháp sừng sững cao ngất trời.





+ *Bảo tàng Socola* bên bờ sông Rhine
+ *Tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại trung tâm thương mại .*
Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng.
Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*NGÀY 05 ( 28/04):  COLOGNE  – BONN -  LUXEMBOURG  - REIMS ( 415 km) ( Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Reims (Pháp). Trên đường đi Qúy khách tham quan:
*+ Thành phố Bonn ( Đức)* - quê hương của thiên tài âm nhạc Beethoven, nhà của nhạc sỹ nổi tiếng thế giới *Beethoven (Beethoven Haus),* *tòa thị chính cổ* *Altes Rathaus*.
+ *Vương Quốc Luxembourg* – Trái tim xanh của Châu âu, đất nước có diện tích nhỏ nhất Châu Âu nằm giữa Bỉ và Pháp. Luxembourg là nơi được Liên minh châu Âu đặt nhiều trụ sở hành chính quan trọng như Tòa án châu Âu, Văn phòng Kiểm toán châu Âu, Ngân hàng đầu tư châu Âu.
 




+ *Quảng trường Darmes* - từ đây Quý khách sẽ ngắm toàn cảnh thung lũng Pétrusse.
*+ Vườn hoa Citadelle Du St Esprit.*
*+ Quảng trường Marché Aux Poissons* - sự kết hợp hài hoà của kiến trúc La Mã và kiến trúc thời trung cổ.
Dùng bữa trưa trên đường đi. Tiếp tục đi Reims (Pháp) cách Luxembourg 230Km
Đến nơi, ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi ở Reims.
*NGÀY 06 ( 29/04): REIMS – VERSAILLES - PARIS  ( 150km) ( Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa Quý khách đi tham quan :
*+ Tham* *quan và thử hương vị của rượu Champagne Pháp nổi tiếng tại hầm rượu ở Rheims.*
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Đoàn khởi hành đi Paris, tham quan:  
*+ Lâu đài Versailles**  -* nằm ở phía Tây của Paris do vua Louis XIV xây dựng năm 1662 và là biểu tượng quyền lực tối thượng của các triều đại phong kiến Pháp





*+ Du thuyền sông Sein ( khoảng 45 phút – 1 h)*
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 07 ( 30/04): PARIS – VIỆT NAM ( Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa Qúy khách tham quan:
*+ Bảo tàng Louvre** -* viện bảo tàng nghệ thuật và lịch sử gồm hơn 380.000 hiện vật  trong đó có trưng bày bức họa thật nàng Mona Lisa nổi tiếng Thế giới do danh họa Leonardo da Vinci vẽ.
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tham quan:
*+ Khải Hoàn Môn,* một trong những biểu tượng lịch sử nổi tiếng của nước Pháp, *Nhà thờ Đức bà Paris,* tiêu biểu cho phong cách kiến trúc gothic.
*+ Đi cáp treo lên tham quan nhà thờ Sacre Coeur* nằm trên đỉnh đồi Montmartre.
*+ Tháp Eiffel* (tầng 2) – biểu tượng nổi tiếng nhất của Pháp, công trình được xây dựng nhân kỷ niệm 100 năm cách mạng Pháp thành công.






+ *Tự do mua sắm ( nếu còn thời gian)*
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Qua đêm trên máy bay.

*NGÀY 08 ( 01/05): TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH*
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, chào tạm biệt và kết thúc chuyến đi

*GIÁ DỊCH VỤ BAO GỒM THUẾ: 56,000,000 VNĐ/ 1 Khách*
*( Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách người lớn trở lên)*

-          *Nếu đoàn từ 10 -14 khách, phụ thu: 5,000,000 VNĐ/ 1 khách*



*Bao gồm:*
-       Vé máy bay khứ hồi.
-       Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường: 3,000,000VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé)
-       Lệ phí visa Châu Âu.
-       Khách sạn 3, 4 sao (phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).
-       Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm (ngày khởi hành không có HDV đi cùng đoàn)
-       Ăn uống, tham quan,  xe vận chuyển máy lạnh, đời mới theo chương trình.
-       Bảo hiểm du lịch. Mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả.
-       Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.

*Không bao gồm:*
-          Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)
-          *Phụ thu phòng đơn: 10.900.000 VNĐ/khách (tổng cộng 5 đêm + 1 ngày trả phòng trễ do chuyến bay về Việt Nam vào buổi tối)*
-          *Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương: 180.000 VNĐ/khách/ ngày*
-          Tham quan ngoài chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….
-          Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).
-          Đối với khách Việt Kiều Visa Việt Nam (01 lần) phải làm visa nhập cảnh lại Việt Nam 735.000VNĐ/khách (lấy tại cửa khẩu Tân Sơn Nhất có giá trị 01 tháng/01 lần)

*Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ* 



Tham khảo thêm thông tin tại: http://goldentours.vn/vn/product/cha...,-ha-lan-.html

*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GOLDEN TOURS*
*Xuân Lê / Ms.* 
 *Ad:* 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC, Vietnam
*Tel:* (+848) 3925 3456 
*Mobile:* 0909 53 55 86
*Email:* xuanle.ope@goldentours.vn
*Skype:* xuanle0212
*Website:* www.goldentours.vn
**

----------


## thuydn

bh cho có tiền để đi :'(

----------

